# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  "Что я видел".  Борис Житков

## Lampada

Любимая книжка детства.  
Текст: Lib.ru/Классика: Житков Борис Степанович. Что я видел
Иллюстрации: http://az.lib.ru/img/z/zhitkow_b_s/text ... ndex.shtml

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -    http://az.lib.ru/z/zhitkow_b_s/text_0400.shtml 
_____________________________________________  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=01   *БЕЛЫЙ ДОМИК* 
Мы жили на море, и у моего папы была хорошая лодка с парусами. Я
отлично умел на ней ходить - и на вёслах и под парусами. И всё равно одного
меня папа никогда в море не пускал. А мне было двенадцать лет.
Вот раз мы с сестрой Ниной узнали, что отец на два дня уезжает из дому,
и мы затеяли уйти на шлюпке на ту сторону; а на той стороне залива стоял
очень хорошенький домик: беленький, с красной крышей. А кругом домика росла
рощица. Мы там никогда не были и думали, что там очень хорошо. Наверно,
живут добрые старик со старушкой. А Нина говорит, что непременно у них
собачка и тоже добрая. А старики, наверное, простоквашу едят и нам
обрадуются и простокваши дадут.
И вот мы стали копить хлеб и бутылки для воды. В море-то ведь вода
солёная, а вдруг в пути пить захочется?
Вот отец вечером уехал, а мы сейчас же налили в бутылки воды потихоньку
от мамы. А то спросит: зачем? - и тогда всё пропало.
Чуть только рассвело, мы с Ниной тихонько вылезли из окошка, взяли с
собой наш хлеб и бутылки в шлюпку. Я поставил паруса, и мы вышли в море. Я
сидел как капитан, а Нина меня слушалась как матрос.
Ветер был лёгонький, и волны были маленькие, и у нас с Ниной выходило,
будто мы на большом корабле, у нас есть запасы воды и пищи, и мы идём в
другую страну. Я правил прямо на домик с красной крышей. Потом я велел
сестре готовить завтрак. Она наломала меленько хлеба и откупорила бутылку с
водой. Она всё сидела на дне шлюпки, а тут, как встала, чтобы мне подать, да
как глянула назад, на наш берег, она так закричала, что я даже вздрогнул:
- Ой, наш дом еле видно! - и хотела реветь.
Я сказал:
- Рёва, зато старичков домик близко.
Она поглядела вперёд и ещё хуже закричала:
- И старичков домик далеко: нисколько мы не подъехали. А от нашего дома
уехали!
Она стала реветь, а я назло стал есть хлеб как ни в чём не бывало. Она
ревела, а я приговаривал:
- Хочешь назад, прыгай за борт и плыви домой, а я иду к старичкам.
Потом она попила из бутылки и заснула. А я всё сижу у руля, и ветер не
меняется и дует ровно. Шлюпка идёт гладко, и за кормой вода журчит. Солнце
уже высоко стояло.
И вот я вижу, что мы совсем близко уж подходим к тому берегу и домик
хорошо виден. Вот пусть теперь Нинка проснётся да глянет - вот обрадуется! Я
глядел, где там собачка. Но ни собачки, ни старичков видно не было.
Вдруг шлюпка споткнулась, стала и наклонилась набок. Я скорей опустил
парус, чтобы совсем не опрокинуться. Нина вскочила. Спросонья она не знала,
где она, и глядела, вытаращив глаза. Я сказал:
- В песок ткнулись. Сели на мель. Сейчас я спихну. А вон домик.
Но она и домику не обрадовалась, а ещё больше испугалась. Я разделся,
прыгнул в воду и стал спихивать.
Я выбился из сил, но шлюпка ни с места. Я её клонил то на один, то на
другой борт. Я спустил паруса, но ничто не помогло.
Нина стала кричать, чтобы старичок нам помог. Но было далеко, и никто
не выходил. Я велел Нинке выпрыгнуть, но и это не облегчило шлюпку: шлюпка
прочно вкопалась в песок. Я пробовал пойти вброд к берегу. Но во все стороны
было глубоко, куда ни сунься. И никуда нельзя было уйти. И так далеко, что и
доплыть нельзя.
А из домика никто не выходил. Я поел хлеба, запил водой и с Ниной не
говорил. А она плакала и приговаривала:
- Вот завёз, теперь нас здесь никто не найдёт. Посадил на мель среди
моря. Капитан! Мама с ума сойдёт. Вот увидишь. Мама мне так и говорила:
"Если с вами что, я с ума сойду".
А я молчал. Ветер совсем затих. Я взял и заснул.
Когда я проснулся, было совсем темно. Нинка хныкала, забившись в самый
нос, под скамейку. Я встал на ноги, и шлюпка под ногами качнулась легко и
свободно. Я нарочно качнул её сильней. Шлюпка на свободе. Вот я
обрадовался-то! Ура! Мы снялись с мели. Это ветер переменился, нагнал воды,
шлюпку подняло, и она сошла с мели.
Я огляделся. Вдали блестели огоньки - много-много. Это на нашем берегу:
крохотные, как искорки. Я бросился поднимать паруса. Нина вскочила и думала
сначала, что я с ума сошёл. Но я ничего не сказал.
А когда уже направил шлюпку на огоньки, сказал ей:
- Что, рёва? Вот и домой идём. А реветь нечего.
Мы всю ночь шли. Под утро ветер перестал. Но мы были уже под берегом.
Мы на вёслах догреблись до дому. Мама и сердилась и радовалась сразу. Но мы
выпросили, чтобы отцу ничего не говорила.
А потом мы узнали, что в том домике уж целый год никто не живёт. 
__________________________________________________  __

----------


## Lampada

*Храбрость*.  
Аудио: RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream - 
Текст: Lib.ru/Классика: Житков Борис Степанович. Храбрость

----------


## Lampada

Аудио:     RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   *ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ "ПАРТИЗАНА" *      На заводе сделали пароход.  Его строили на берегу и вот теперь спускают
в воду.
     Назвали пароход - "Партизан".
     "Партизан", совсем готовый, стоит у пристани, и в него кладут груз. Ему
назначили идти в  Ледовитый океан.  Там никогда не тает лёд.  Там на далёком
острове люди ждут не  дождутся парохода.  Им нужны доски для постройки дома,
нужны мука, сахар, овощи, молоко. "Партизан" везёт им даже живую корову.
     "Партизан" очень торопится.  Если его застанет зима,  ему не  выбраться
изо льда без помощи ледокола и не вернуться назад.
     Машина работает полным ходом.  "Партизан" идёт днём и  ночью.  По ночам
зажигаются огни:  белые на  мачтах,  а  по  бокам красный и  зелёный,  чтобы
встречные пароходы не натолкнулись на него.
     Вдруг поднялась страшная буря. Идти вперёд стало трудно. Огромные волны
рвались на  пароход.  Но  "Партизан" был крепкий и  сильный пароход:  он шёл
сквозь ветер и волны всё вперёд и вперёд.  Капитан знал:  на далёком острове
ждут люди.  Если он запоздает и его захватит в пути зима,  они останутся без
хлеба.
     Но вот капитан увидел:  гибнет в  море парусный корабль.  Нужно спасать
людей!  С  "Партизана" перекинули верёвку,  а  на  паруснике прикрепили её к
мачте.  К  верёвке  привязали  корзину,  и  в  ней  перетаскивали  людей  на
"Партизан". Всех спасли и отправились дальше. Всё скорей, скорей!..
     Уже  полпути прошёл "Партизан" благополучно.  Но  тут поднялся на  море
туман.  Ничего кругом не видно,  как будто в молоке плывёшь. "Партизан" идёт
медленно и  гудит в  гудок,  чтоб не  столкнуться.  Как  вдруг совсем близко
показался другой пароход.  Капитан хотел  повернуть,  но  было  уже  поздно.
Встречный пароход ударил "Партизана" в бок и пробил большую дыру.
     Но  "Партизан" не потонул.  Пробоина была в  борту над водой.  Пришлось
идти в порт,  чтобы зачинить пробоину.  Капитан просил, чтобы чинили скорее.
Надо  было до  зимы успеть на  далёкий остров.  На  месте пробоины поставили
новый железный лист, и "Партизан" опять стал как новый.
     Теперь  "Партизан" спешил больше прежнего и  всё-таки  не  успел:  льды
окружили его со всех сторон.
     Не пробить "Партизану" льда.
     Но  тут  помог  ему  пароход-ледокол.  Ледоколу  лёд  нипочём.  Он  его
разбивает и  делает среди льда канал,  похожий на речку с ледяными берегами.
По этой речке за ледоколом и пошёл "Партизан".
     Так за ледоколом прошёл "Партизан" к острову, где его давно ждали люди.
Капитан всё рассказал,  что с ним было в пути. И все радовались, что пароход
всё-таки пришёл до зимы. Стали скорее выгружать сахар, муку, доски, а корову
свели по сходням.  Потом на пароход нагрузили звериные шкуры, моржовые клыки
- всё, что наловили и настреляли за целый год.
     На севере был уже мороз, когда "Партизан" пошёл домой.
     В море налетела на корабль морозная буря,  волны захлёстывали палубу, и
вода замерзала.  От  тяжести льда пароход мог перевернуться.  Люди скалывали
лёд три дня и три ночи без отдыха и спасли "Партизан".
     Чем ближе к дому,  тем становилось теплей.  А когда пришли домой,  было
уже совсем тепло и светило солнышко.  Пароход украсили флагами.  На пристани
его встречали люди;  они махали шапками и кричали "ура".  Все были рады, что
"Партизан" не замёрз во льдах.
     Он  доставил всё необходимое людям на  острове.  А  оттуда привёз много
мехов и шкур,  и тюленьего жира,  и солёной рыбы,  и моржовых клыков, и даже
живого белого мишку для зоосада.

----------


## Lampada

Аудио:   RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   *КРАСНЫЙ КОМАНДИР* 
     Ехала мать в  город с  малыми ребятами в бричке.  Вот въехали они уже в
улицу, вдруг лошади чего-то испугались и понесли.
     Кучер  со  всей  силы  вожжи натянул,  совсем назад отвалился -  ничего
лошади не чуют, несут во весь опор, вот-вот бричка перевернётся.
     Мать детей обхватила и кричит:
     - Ой, держите, держите!
     А прохожие в стороны шарахаются, к домам жмутся и сами кричат:
     - Держите! Держите!
     Навстречу возчик с возом сена.
     Испугался возчик,  скорей в  сторону,  чуть  свой  воз  не  опрокинул и
кричит:  "Держите!  Держите!"  А бричка несётся,  лошади скачут как бешеные.
Вот-вот  бричка разломается,  и  все полетят на  каменную мостовую со  всего
разлёта.
     Вдруг из-за угла выехал красный командир на лошади.  А  бричка прямо на
него несётся.  Понял командир,  в  чём дело.  Ничего не крикнул,  а повернул
своего коня и стал бричке наперерез.
     Все глядели,  ждали,  что ускачет командир, как близко подлетят бешеные
лошади!  А  командир стоит,  и  конь под ним не  шелохнётся.  Вот уж  совсем
налетает бричка - вдруг лошади опомнились и стали. Чуть-чуть до командира не
доехали.
     А командир толкнул коня ногой и поехал дальше.

----------


## Lampada

Аудио:    RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -    *ЦВЕТОК* 
     Жила  девочка Настя  со  своей  мамой.  Раз  Насте подарили в  горшочке
цветок. Настя принесла домой и поставила на окно.
     - Фу, какой гадкий цветок! - сказала мама. - Листья у него точно языки,
да ещё с колючками. Наверное, ядовитый. Я его и поливать не стану.
     Настя сказала:
     - Я сама буду поливать. Может быть, у него цветки будут красивые.
     Цветок вырос большой-большой, а цвести и не думал.
     - Его надо выбросить, - сказала мама, - от него ни красы, ни радости.
     Когда Настя заболела,  она очень боялась,  что мама выбросит цветок или
не будет поливать и он засохнет.
     Мама позвала к Насте доктора и сказала:
     - Посмотрите, доктор, у меня девочка всё хворает и вот совсем слегла.
     Доктор осмотрел Настю и сказал:
     - Если б вы достали листья одного растения. Они как надутые и с шипами.
     - Мамочка! - закричала Настя. - Это мой цветок. Вот он!
     Доктор взглянул и сказал:
     - Он  самый.  От  него  листья  варите,  и  пусть  Настя  пьёт.  И  она
поправится.
     - А я его выбросить хотела, - сказала мама.
     Мама стала Насте давать эти листья, и скоро Настя встала с постели.
     - Вот,  -  сказала Настя, - я его берегла, мой цветочек, и он меня зато
сберёг.
     И  с тех пор мама развела много таких цветов и всегда давала Насте пить
из них лекарство.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   * МЫЛО* 
     Один мальчик всё хотел узнать,  плавает ли  мыло.  Вот раз пришёл он на
кухню.  А  на  кухне стояло ведро,  полное воды,  а  рядом новый кусок мыла.
Оглянулся мальчик,  видит:  никого нет.  Взял мыло, положил в воду и пустил.
Мыло -  юрк! И под воду. Испугался мальчик, что мыло утопил. Убежал из кухни
и никому не сказал.
     Все спать легли, и нового мыла никто не хватился.
     Наутро мать  стала  самовар ставить.  Видит:  воды  уж  мало  в  ведре.
Выплеснула всё в самовар да скорей по воду, чтоб самовар долить.
     Вот сели все за  стол,  чтобы чай пить.  Принесла мать самовар на стол.
Кипит самовар.  Все глядят -  что за чудо! Из-под крышки пузыри пузырятся, и
всё больше и больше. Глядь - и весь самовар в пене.
     Вдруг мальчик заплакал и закричал:
     - Я думал - оно плавает! - И рассказал, как всё было.
     - Ах,  -  сказала мама,  -  это,  значит,  я  с  мылом воду  в  самовар
выплеснула да свежей потом долила.
     Отец сказал мальчику:
     - Ты бы лучше в тарелке попробовал,  чем в ведре его топить.  А плакать
нечего. Мне вот теперь без чаю на работу идти, а видишь - я не плачу.
     Отец потрепал сынишку по плечу и пошёл на работу.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   * В ГОРАХ *      Три брата шли в горах по дороге.  Они шли вниз.  Был вечер, и внизу они
уже видели, как засветилось окно в их доме.
     Вдруг собрались тучи,  стало сразу темно,  грянул гром,  и полил дождь.
Дождь был  такой сильный,  что  по  дороге вниз потекла вода,  как в  речке.
Старший сказал:
     - Стойте, вот тут скала, она нас немного прикроет от дождя.
     Все трое присели под скалой и стали ждать.
     Младшему, Ахмету, надоело сидеть, он сказал:
     - Я  пойду.  Чего трусить?  До дому недалеко.  Не хочу я  здесь с  вами
мокнуть. Поужинаю и в сухой постели переночую.
     - Не ходи - пропадёшь, - сказал старший.
     - Я не трус, - сказал Ахмет и вышел из-под скалы.
     Он смело зашагал по дороге - вода ему нипочём.
     А вода уж ворочала камни и катила их вниз за собой.  Камни догоняли и с
разгону били Ахмета по ногам. Он пустился бежать.
     Он хотел разглядеть впереди огонёк в доме, но дождь так лил, что ничего
впереди не было видно.
     "Не вернуться ли?" - подумал Ахмет. Но стыдно стало: похвастал - теперь
засмеют его братья.
     Тут сверкнула молния,  и  ударил такой гром,  будто все горы треснули и
повалились. Когда молния осветила, Ахмет не узнал, где он.
     "Ой, кажется, я заблудился", - подумал Ахмет и испугался.
     Ноги ему избило камнями, и он пошёл тише.
     Он  совсем тихонько ступал и  боялся оступиться.  Вдруг  снова  ударила
молния, и Ахмет увидал, что прямо перед ним обрыв и чёрная пропасть.
     Ахмет так и сел на землю от страха.
     "Вот,  - подумал Ахмет, - если б я ступил ещё шаг, я сорвался бы вниз и
разбился б насмерть".
     Теперь ему  страшно стало  и  назад  идти.  А  вдруг опять там  обрыв и
пропасть.
     Он сидел на мокрой земле, и сверху лил на него холодный дождь.
     Ахмет только думал:
     "Хорошо, что я ещё один шаг не ступил: пропал бы я совсем".
     А когда настало утро и прошла гроза,  братья нашли Ахмета.  Он сидел на
краю пропасти и весь закоченел от холода.
     Братья ему ничего не сказали, а подняли и повели домой.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -    *КАК САША МАМУ НАПУГАЛ* 
     Мама пошла на рынок, а мне сказала:
     - Запрись на крючок и никого не пускай,  а то,  гляди,  воры-разбойники
придут.
     Я не заперся,  а как мама ушла, я взял мочалку, натрепал и подвязался -
вышло, как борода.
     Потом из печки уголь достал и  себе усы под носом намазал.  На голову я
папину майку надел. Посмотрел в зеркало и вижу, что я стал очень страшный.
     Тогда я поставил в сенях табурет. Перед табуретом поставил валенки, сам
я надел папин тулуп, в руку я взял топор и влез на табурет.
     Долго  я  ждал,  вдруг  слышу:  мама  идёт.  Подёргала дверь,  дверь  и
открылась.  Как  увидала,  что такой большой да  с  топором,  так и  стала в
дверях.
     Я поднял руку с топором и сказал:
     - Я разбойник.
     Вдруг мама засмеялась и говорит:
     - Не разбойник ты вовсе, а Сашка. - И столкнула меня с табуретки. - Фу,
как перепугал!
     А это она потому узнала,  что у меня голос тонкий.  Потом сказала, чтоб
не смел больше, - всё-таки, значит, испугалась.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   *БОРОДА* 
     Один старик шёл ночью через лёд.  И  уж совсем подходил к  берегу,  как
вдруг лёд подломился,  и старик упал в воду.  А у берега стоял пароход,  и с
парохода шла железная цепь в воду к якорю.
     Старик добрался до  цепи и  стал по ней лезть.  Вылез немного,  устал и
стал кричать: "Спасите!"
     Матрос на  пароходе услыхал,  поглядел,  -  а  на  якорной цепи  кто-то
прицепился и кричит.
     Матрос не  стал  долго думать,  нашёл верёвку,  схватил конец в  зубы и
полез по цепи вниз спасать старика.
     - На, - говорит матрос, - верёвку, обвяжись, дедушка, я тебя вытяну.
     А дедушка говорит:
     - Нельзя меня тянуть: у меня борода к железу примёрзла.
     Матрос достал нож.
     - Отрежь, - говорит, - дед, бороду.
     - Нет, - говорит дед. - Как же мне без бороды?
     - Не до весны же ты на бороде висеть будешь,  - сказал матрос, отхватил
ножом бороду, обвязал старика и вытянул его на верёвке.
     Потом матрос привёл его в тёплую каюту и говорит:
     - Раздевайся, дедушка, да ложись в постель, а я тебе чаю согрею.
     - Какой чай, - говорит дед, - коли без бороды я теперь. - И заплакал.
     - Смешной ты,  дед, - сказал матрос. - Чуть было совсем ты не пропал, а
чего бороды жалеть, коли она вырастет.
     Стащил с себя старик мокрую одёжу и лёг в тёплую постель.
     А наутро сказал матросу:
     - Твоя правда: вырастет борода, а без тебя бы я пропал.

----------

